# Topics > Ethics. Ethical laws of robotics and AI >  OECD AI Principles, OECD AI Policy Observatory, Paris, France

## Airicist

oecd.ai/ai-principles

facebook.com/theOECD

linkedin.com/company/organisation-eco-cooperation-development-organisation-cooperation-developpement-eco

----------


## Airicist

The brave new world of Artificial Intelligence

Mar 18, 2018




> Artificial intelligence is a game-changer. It could boost global productivity from 0.8% to 1.4% a year.

----------


## Airicist

Article "Forty-two countries adopt new OECD Principles on Artificial Intelligence"

May 26, 2019

----------


## Airicist

Article "G20 ministers agree on guiding principles for using artificial intelligence"

by Masumi Koizumi
June 8, 2019

OECD Principles on AI

----------


## Airicist

Article "OECD on AI Policy Observatory launch: ‘The technology is not terribly well understood by policy makers’"

by Chris O'Brien
March 2, 2020

----------

